# First with the 6.8 SPC



## bar-d

Took the first deer with my 6.8 SPC yesterday. 131 yds. with my 110 gr. Sierra Pro Hunter handloads.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. bar-d, should be some fine eating there.


----------



## bones44

Congrats. Nice looking buck.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Way to go Bar-d. Hoping to use mine on some hogs here in another week or so. Have you tried any of the 120 SST bullets yet? I am getting great accuracy out of them as well as the pro hunters. That deer has smoke sausage written all over it !!!


----------



## bar-d

Good to see you back among us Rodney. I have not tried any of the 120's yet. I got these 110 SPH's shooting a .497 100 yd group so I thought I would give them a try on deer. I got in on a sale of 110 Ballistic Tips a while back and so I am pretty stocked on 6.8 bullets. As soon as I lower my stock somewhat, I am going to give the 120 SST's a try. I have already taken a hog with my 6.8, now a deer. Coyotes are next on the list.


----------



## youngdon

Nice deer Danny ! Congrats !


----------



## Mattuk

Nice going!


----------



## bar-d

Thanks guys. He was a mature 7 point. Probably 5 years old. He had good width and mass but he had gone as far as he could go with length and points. Good cull buck and plenty of meat. For as bad a year as we have had, he was in good shape.


----------



## knapper

I am glad to see someone posting some of the lesser known cartarges out there I am always intrested in seeing them.


----------



## singlesix

Nice deer i love them sierra bullets . How did the 6.8 do ? Did you get pass thru?


----------



## bar-d

singlesix said:


> Nice deer i love them sierra bullets . How did the 6.8 do ? Did you get pass thru?


Complete pass through both shoulders. I put him on my flatbed truck and the jacket fell out of his right shoulder onto the flatbed. Lead had completely separated from the jacket.


----------



## Predatorhunter

Nice looking deer there.


----------

